# Slovene: Send to Microsoft Outlook



## truckle

Hello!

A user confirmed that google did a good translation for this phrase in Polish. So I am hoping it has also done a good translation for Slovenian:

Pošlji Microsoft Outlook

Is it OK? Thank you very much for taking the time to confirm.

Andrew


----------



## jazyk

I don't speak Slovenian, but I can see there's no case mark there in Microsoft Outlook. Since it is dative (send to), I believe it is Pošlji Microsoft Outlooku or Pošlji Microsoftu Outlooku, unless Slovenes don't decline foreign words.


----------



## truckle

Interesting. A Czech translator (human) had provided me:

Pošli do Microsoft Outlooku

So for Slovenian, I think your suggestion must be right then:

Pošlji Microsoft Outlooku

Yes?

Andrew


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

This is a tough one. In most cases, you would indeed use the dative when talking about sending something to someone:

*Pošlji pismo očetu.* = Send a letter to your father.

However, this construction seems unnatural, at least to me, when talking about a computer application. I would use the following instead:

*Pošlji v Microsoft Outlook. = *literally "Send *into* Microsoft Outlook"

Apparently, Microsoft itself also uses the construction *"Pošlji v [application name]"*, as you can see HERE (item #2).

What do other Slovenian users think?


----------



## truckle

Hello

Thanks for your suggestion. I am happy to go with a term that is used by Microsoft. I am not saying they are "right" but if it is a term users would be familiar with then it makes sense to use it.

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> What do other Slovenian users think?




Not Slovenian, but what you said is true for Bosnian as well. _Pošalji u Microsoft Outlook_ sounds better than _Pošalji Microsoft Outlooku_.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

@DenisBiH: Hvala!

@truckle: Glad I could help!


----------



## truckle

OK, so the general suggestion then is:

_Pošalji u Microsoft Outlook

I can always change it at a later date.

Thank you all!
_


----------



## DenisBiH

truckle said:


> OK, so the general suggestion then is:
> 
> _Pošalji u Microsoft Outlook
> 
> I can always change it at a later date.
> 
> Thank you all!
> _




That would be BCS, Slovenian is as TriglavNationalPark suggested

*Pošlji v Microsoft Outlook.*


----------



## truckle

OK Got it.


----------

